
Show HN: AskHN Digest – weekly recap of the best threads, including top comments - oriolgg
https://askhndigest.com/
======
oriolgg
Hi! Creator here. I made this for myself to not miss any great discussion of
the Ask section. After sharing it with several colleagues and friends, they
also found it quite useful, so I hope it can benefit some of you too.

